# Look what the cat dragged in!



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey fellas! It's been a long time since I've been here and it's gonna take a little to adjust to the new format. I've gone through a number of changes, got divorced, found a new love and am enjoying rediscovering some things that were lost over the years. 

I'm still doing photography, and am branching out into other subjects besides aviation. I still do that too, but have scaled back because of the long drives and being further from most of them now. But living near the beach has presented me with some fabulous shooting opportunities (And no, not sneak shots of bikinis, you pervs!  ). I have shot Oshkosh the last 5 years as some of you long timers have seen on my Facebook feed and website.

Anyhoo, wanted to say hello and take a browse around.

Eric

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2017)

good to see you around again Eric


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2017)

Good to see you back Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2017)

Great to see you back again Eric !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2017)

evangilder said:


> Hey fellas! It's been a long time since I've been here and it's gonna take a little to adjust to the new format. I've gone through a number of changes, got divorced, found a new love and am enjoying rediscovering some things that were lost over the years.
> 
> I'm still doing photography, and am branching out into other subjects besides aviation. I still do that too, but have scaled back because of the long drives and being further from most of them now. But living near the beach has presented me with some fabulous shooting opportunities (And no, not sneak shots of bikinis, you pervs!  ). I have shot Oshkosh the last 5 years as some of you long timers have seen on my Facebook feed and website.
> 
> ...


Ah it worked, nice  Great to have you back, Eric. I have been following you a little on FB, so some things you told here I know and some I guessed. Hope to see you around,here and on FaceBook.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 2, 2017)

Eric, with all above, sorry for your problems and glad that things are looking up for you. Not a beach but we live on a lake and I know what you mean about the view. Hang in there.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome back Eric


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2017)

Great to see you back Eric. I remember all the hours I spent on your puzzles you posted several Xmas's ago. Hope you post some of your work since you last hung around here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey Eric, glad to see you drop back in...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome back my friend, I knew sooner or later you would be back. You should bring the girlfriend back to Air Venture 2018. The more the merrier I always say. So far I have not heard much about next year but it will be hard to beat 2017's year.

Again welcome back


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 3, 2017)

Glad to see you back Eric


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2017)

Damn good to see you!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. I will try to be on more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2017)

Welcome back.....................


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2017)

Glad you are back Eric!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice to see a friendly face again....welcome back Eric!


----------

